# GLEE



## departuresong

Please tell me there are other Gleeks on this forum.

_Please._


----------



## Skroy

Um, I've only seen one episode of Glee. "Hairography" was the title I think. I'm liking what I see so far. ^w^


----------



## Diz

I watch Glee. I haven't seen tonight's episode yet, but I've seen all the others


----------



## departuresong

The finale was so good! I'm glad that the next season is only a few months away.


----------



## Zora of Termina

A bunch of people have been recommending this to me, and I'm interested. It definitely looks like a premise I'd like.


----------



## PK

I really, really don't know why, but I *hate* this show.


----------



## octobr

Yeah well I love it. Ack I love it why. Oh right, Kurt and Sue.


----------



## Blazie

I think it's a great show. It's quirky, there are hilarious one-liners almost every episode (especially from Kurt, Sue and Terri), and the songs - from the arrangements to the singers - are amazing. I will watch the finale as soon as I can.

Hence the Glee quote in my sig. =)


----------



## Tarvos

what the fuck is this?


----------



## Tailsy

It's airing here on the fifteenth, IIRC. :B I'll watch it to see if it's any good.


----------



## Diz

Glee is a TV show about the glee club at a highschool in ohio.


----------



## Harlequin

It's only _just_ coming to the UK but uh _of course_ I'm going to be a Gleek. 

I already _love_ the version of Don't Stop Believing they did. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I love Glee. I started watching it back in October and fell in love with it. I mainly like it because the music is pretty good, and Kurt and Sue are awesome.


----------



## Skroy

I concur with Verne, BlazieAura and Blaziking; Kurt and Sue are just awesome!

Anyway, I saw the episode "Sectionals" (season finale). It was great in my opinion, especially the music! (Personally I liked the song Rachel sang, except I don't know the title of it. =/ What was it?). 
And the judges in that episode... oh God, I couldn't stop laughing! xDDD


----------



## departuresong

Sue is the reason I love this show. Kurt is great, too, but Sue has some of the best lines in TV _ever_.

Sue: "Iron tablet? It keeps your strength up when you menstruate."
Will: "I don't menstruate."
Sue: "Neither do I."

"Not everyone is gonna have the walnuts to take a pro-littering stance. But I will not rest until every inch of our fair state is covered in garbage."

"I'll often yell at homeless people: 'Hey, how is that homelessness working out for you? Try not being homeless for once.'"

"I'm about to projectile express myself all over your Hush Puppies."

"Get out of my office... if you can manage squeezing through the door without your water breaking all over the carpet."

"You'll be adding revenge to the long list of things you're no good at, right next to being married, running a high school glee club and finding a hairstyle that doesn't look like a lesbian."


----------



## Tailsy

Okay, sitting watching to all the songs people put up on YouTube I get the feeling I'm going to really like this. C:


----------



## departuresong

Have you listened to all of the different versions of "Defying Gravity"? A lot of people like Kurt's solo version, but the Kurt/Rachel version is my favorite Glee song. You'll really like the show, Tailsy.


----------



## octobr

The whole Sue C's it thing killllls me. Everything she says ever.


Mom says I remind her of Kurt and my friend at school keeps calling me Arty _all the time_. Sometimes she confuses me cause she'll be like 'you were such a jerk to the asian girl last night.' No explanation, just that. Hurr.


----------



## Diz

ShiningGlass said:


> "You'll be adding revenge to the long list of things you're no good at, right next to being married, running a high school glee club and finding a hairstyle that doesn't look like a lesbian."


Ironically, the actress who plays Sue (I forget her name) is a lesbian


----------



## Ramsie

I used to watch this show all the time, but now I'm always busy when it's on. I'm going to catch up at some point. But I never could figure out if I watched it because I liked it or because I just found it so ridiculous that _I just couldn't stop._


----------



## Dragonclaw

I've watched the first episode. Just seemed pretty meh to me. Maybe it's because I was doing something else at the time.


----------



## ultraviolet

I was waiting for this thread. =D 

I am a self-confessed Gleek, despite my hatred of HSM.


----------



## nothing to see here

Heh.  I've never actually watched this before.  I think my little sister watched one or two episodes, and one of them involved the kids taking some kind of drugs or something like that? I can't remember that well... I wasn't really paying attention.

But the first few times I read "Gleek" in the first post, I thought it said "Gleeok" instead.  As in the multi-headed dragon things from the first Zelda game.


----------



## MentheLapin

It starts on Monday here in the UK. I'm a Gleek but maybe just because of Kurt <3


----------



## Tailsy

I watched like, all of them in three days.

AMAZING. <3


----------



## MentheLapin

Tailsy said:


> I watched like, all of them in three days.
> 
> AMAZING. <3


But not as fun as watching them each week. That's why I'm starting to get bored of jPod D:


----------



## Tailsy

I guess not, but I was excited by the previews and asdfghjkl ;w;


----------



## MentheLapin

Tailsy said:


> I guess not, but I was excited by the previews and asdfghjkl ;w;


You'll get sick, one must enjoy the epic win that is Kurt in moderation!


----------



## #1 bro

my parents are pretty much obsessed with glee in a really obnoxious way, so, yeah, there's pretty much no way i'm ever going to get myself into it.


----------



## Harlequin

Gleeeeeee. <3 Can't wait for Monday. :D so like is it bad I only watch it for the singing and hot men?


----------



## Tailsy

I watch it for Sue! And Will and Rachel. c: Because apparently I'm the only person who really likes Rachel and is meh on Kurt.


----------



## departuresong

My favorite characters are Sue, Rachel, Emma, and Quinn. In that order.


----------



## Tailsy

I really like all the development Quinn 



Spoiler: do we put spoilers here idk?



got after finding out she was pregnant


. I was totally expecting her to just be a static nemesis for Rachel the whole time, but yeah, that was really awesome. 

\o/ Airs here tomorrow! After my Modern Studies prelim... but I'll have to study for French that day too... oh well I'll take an hour off.


----------



## ultraviolet

Emma and Sue are my favourite characters, and then probably Kurt and Rachel.


----------



## departuresong

Quinn's development is awesome. It really made me love her... much more than I can say about Tina (who has to be the most useless character on the show). Seriously, Tina has awesome style. Why not put her in the foreground for once? D:


----------



## Blaziking the God General

ShiningGlass said:


> Quinn's development is awesome. It really made me love her... much more than I can say about Tina (who has to be the most useless character on the show). Seriously, Tina has awesome style. Why not put her in the foreground for once? D:


I hope that they give Tina more development. She could be a really cool character, and she has a pretty awesome voice.


----------



## Dannichu

I really want to watch this (if it has Defying Gravity, how can I not?), but I have a policy with TV shows where I'll only watch them once the DVDs have come out in the UK and are reasonably cheap. As soon as that happens, I'll watch it.

(plus I've got five more seasons of The West Wing to get through first)

Also, I found this quote and had to share it because I love it far, far too much:



			
				IMDB said:
			
		

> When Chenoweth was a guest star on the TV show "Glee" (2009), series regular Chris Colfer told The L.A. Times that for him, "working with Kristin is what I can imagine what a priest would go through if they worked with Jesus".


I <3 Cheno :3


----------



## MentheLapin

I loved Pushing Daisies so natch I can't wait until Monday! Is April actually, like, a _student_ or something? Because that seems... o_O


----------



## Minish

Quite a few episodes in now... it's okay so far. I think the humour and context is a little too American for me to get my head around sometimes, but I guess it's a good show.

Rachel is rather annoying, but if they meant to make her that way rather than a 'putting yourself in the character!' Mary-Sue types then she's a good character.

Kurt is kind of eh and annoyingly camp (seriously, why are there so few _non_-camp gay characters on these types of shows?), Mercedes is okay and has a cool name, and I'm not sure what the whole deal with Sue is all about. Finn is meh. I want to see more of Tina. Emma goes between being _extremely_ aggravating and kinda adorable, I need to see more of her to make up my mind...

But omg I kinda love Schuester and Quinn. <3 And totally not because I find them both inexplicably attractive


----------



## Dannichu

So, I've heard of three things that are supposedly happening in future episodes of Glee, and one on their own would be enough to send me into fits of joy, but the prospect of all three is making me nearly explode:

1. Neil Patrick Harris
2. Idina Menzel
3. Joss Whedon is directing an ep.

I've caved and watched a few eps and thus far it's _great_ fun. I agree with Cirrus in regards to the All-American setting/humour/structure/drama sometimes being a little too much at times, but with all the amazing guest stars and singing and things, it's feeling a little like someone's poking around in the box of things labelled "Awesome" in my head and putting them all into a show.
(If they ever have Amber Benson guest star, I will actually self-destruct with happiness)


----------



## Harlequin

I love Sue! Sue is amazing! She's who I wish I could be <3

Soemthing I think I want to fuck Finn but then he smiles and he has that like ... tiny gap in his teeth or whatever it is but it puts me off and and and yeah. Then I want to fuck him again because he's actually a bit adorable.

Kurt is kind of interesting in an "oh, k" way, but honestly I'm not really interested in the whole camp gay scene. I mean okay they exist and they're more likely to join a show choir than anyone else, but then. You know. 

Rachel's really annoying but I think that's kind of the _point_.

ETA (damn it ninjadannni): Yessss. I read about that. I was like "<3 joss, <3 nph, somewhat <3 idina". I will agree that the "Americanness" of it is kind of jarring at times, but then again look at what happened when ITV did its own musical themed thing. (We got Britannia High, which ... yeah. Needed better writers? actors? whatev.)


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I just watched it for the first time last night. And _loved_ it. I have to say, I find Rachel fascinating in how annoying she is. And Kurt is hilarious.



> "...and what I am...is gay."
> 
> "I know."
> 
> "You do?"
> 
> "I've known since you were three. The only thing you wanted for your birthday was a pair of sensible heels."


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I just watched it for the first time last night. And _loved_ it. I have to say, I find Rachel fascinating in how annoying she is. And Kurt is hilarious.



> "...and what I am...is gay."
> 
> "I know."
> 
> "You do?"
> 
> "I've known since you were three. The only thing you wanted for your birthday was a pair of sensible heels."


----------



## Dannichu

Oh, help. I got my housemate the soundtracks for her birthday and we've been listening to them ever since. 

All four of us were in the kitchen earlier this evening, making dinner while singing along to Don't Stop Believin' on full volume XD
(I imagine we scared some people walking on the street outside)


----------



## Ether's Bane

I love Glee! I support WillxSue and RachelxPuck. Also, the fact that they've done covers of Journey, Queen, and Van Halen and have an upcoming AC/DC cover is awesome.


----------



## Dannichu

Some promos for the next season are floating around the interwebs, and I have to share this one because I think I cracked a rib laughing so much. 

I love you, Jane Lynch. So very much.


----------



## Tailsy

"I would've gotten you one too, Will, but I don't like you."

*g* I _love_ Sue. I'm glad she's back in random REVENGE mode for no reason. The Brittany/Santana scene with Finn was just... what. Just ">:( SHUT UP OR WE WON'T KISS IN FRONT OF YOU OK" yeah Santana that's totally going to work wtfff! 

And Will is dum :(
ALSO fffff Emma and Terri's scene? Immense.


----------



## octobr

did you know dolphins are just gay sharks

it's true


----------



## Blazie

Gary Oak said:


> did you know dolphins are just gay sharks
> 
> it's true


THIS. Brittany's lines were the best!

"I didn't wear a bra. And I had them turn up the air conditioning."


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

I don't see why people like it. The most accurate way I've ever heard it described was "High School Musical with STD jokes".


----------



## Dannichu

I'm kinds with you there, actually. I love it, but I loved HSM, too. Most of the characters annoy the hell out of me, and the plotlines (fake pregnancy?) are awful, but I'll watch just about anything with lots of campy singing and dancing :D

Though I'd like to give a hint to the writers: You may have a black girl, gay guy, asian girl (and "other asian") and disabled guy but at some point you might want to actually consider, you know, giving them lines and stuff.


----------



## Tailsy

KURT/MERCEDES SONG

:D!


----------



## octobr

"... and you're being misogynistic."

"I hurt my leg once and had to go to a massaginist."


----------



## octobr

*KURT'S DAD*


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I never thought that Glee would be able to make Lady Gaga songs sound decent.


----------



## Diz

What was with the supposedly touching version of Poker face between Rachel and her mommy? Do they know what Poker Face is about?

I know the episode was actually about theatricality, but they labeled it as The Lady Gaga Episode, and it had like two Lady Gaga songs...

Yeah, Kurt's dad wins. Just like Tina, just like the Glee club, just like Finn


----------



## Tailsy

You know, despite that they were dressed in Gaga-inspired costumes for about 80% of the episode...

I agree with Verne. *KURT'S DAD*


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

So with the Gaga theme, I decided that while my sister was watching I might as well actually try it. So somehow I sat through the entire episode.

I must admit, it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought. I mean it wasn't the _best_ thing I've ever watched, but yeah it was halfway decent. :P


----------



## Tailsy

Irrelevantly, am I the only person who *really* doesn't like Finn? He's the least interesting character on the show. :( 99% of the time I just want him to piss off.


----------



## octobr

OK UM I'M REALLY HAPPY FOR YOU AND I'MMA LET YOU FINISH BUT LADY GAGA IS THE BEST MUSICIAN OF ALL TIME :|

Anyway

Finn is retarded :B only redeeming feature


and I now say again

*KURT'S DAAAAD*


----------



## ultraviolet

I like finn because he's so stupid

also brittany

I think I see a pattern here


----------



## octobr

brittany is a gold mine of comedy and I want a small version of her to keep for opportune moments.


----------



## Harlequin

Brittany is _awesome_ and I love her. <33333 best lines.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

OHMIGODILOVESGLEE!

ahem. It's a good show. I like the "High School Musical with STD jokes" description, but have to disagree with it due to that fact that the singing is good, that characters are funny, and everything to do with the show possible except with the fact that it is at a high school is much better than the High School Musical series.


----------



## Tailsy

IT'S BACK

How are you guys liking the new season?!

I'm liking it so far - Britney/Brittany was suitably ridiculous and I adored it because I love Brittany like burning. Slave 4 U was such an awesome number, too.

I'm not liking Finn/Rachel at the moment though. :( I think Finn interacts with people who aren't Rachel much better, and to be honest both of them are acting like twats to each other this season. DON'T CARE IF THEY'RE INSECURE IT'S FREAKING ANNOYING OK. 

And I love the Cheerios and I want more of them. 

Also _ugh_ Finn singing Losing My Religion. :( WHY.


----------



## shy ♡

I actually kinda liked Finn singing LMR, more the context than the singing itself. Mostly because I love any plot relating to Kurt at all. Yep. And I like that Finn is losing his religion. Heh.

Anyhow, the first two episodes of the second season were decent, but had less than spectacular music. Toxic from Brit/Brit was _awesome_ and has been on replay nonstop, but the rest of that ep's songs are so bad they're terrible. Audition's only good song was Telephone, which was only decent, since they changed nothing. :\ There were other decent songs in that episode, actually, but nothing spectacular or that I'd listen to again. 

The episodes have all been great, though, especially Kurt-wise, so I'm happy. :D Kurt in a skirt! Hee. And Kurt telling Will to take a chill pill had me _dying_ ohgod. 

The latest episode was so good I was crying. :[ Why does Kurt do all the srs stuff? Wry. I'm glad Burt didn't magically wake up at the end of the episode; he did react but no wakey-wakey. Which is sad for Kurt but not super-lame. 

Okay yes. That's all. kurt


----------



## Tailsy

Losing My Religion isn't even ABOUT religion 8( it's just weird that it was there. And I would have preferred someone else singing it.

I didn't really like the latest episode. But I hate my Glee all serious and shit. :( And Quinn/Brittany/Santana are my favourite characters pretty much and they barely got in there at all. WTF, Quinn is clearly Christian. JUST LEAVE HER OUT COMPLETELY.

But Sue was amazing in it. <3 Sue!


----------



## shy ♡

D:! How can you not like srs Glee? Glee is clearly a tragedy disguised as a comedy. I mean - look at Preggers, Wheels, Home, Laryngitis, even Theatricality. Hell, every episode has some sad in it, some are just more so (mainly the Brad episodes, whereas Ian episodes are lulz, e.g Bad Reputation and Funk). But. I love both. ... Possibly sadfaec episodes more. But when they get a perfect mix, I love that most. Like Preggers.

Also Poker Face was sung completely out of context, most songs are. :v The song I reallllly didn't like was Only the Good Die Young, because it was so autotuned it sounded like a robot was singing it. If they'd had lowered the key just a bit Mark could've easily sung it. :[ Wry. Such a good song and they computerize the shit out of it.

Anyhow hrr have you noticed how Quinn has had barely any role lately? I mean, not just acting-wise, but singing too. Which is strange considering how huge a role she played in the first 13 eps. She's never been a great singer so I can't say it bothers me much, but she's a great actress. :\ Papa Don't Preach was awesome though, they should give her more acoustic-y stuff. 

And ohyes. Sue was definitely amazing. Sue always is amazing. :D


----------



## Tailsy

Because it's always crap and boring (see: all of those episodes). I watch Glee because it's funny, not because I want a contrived message.

Poker Face was ridic. But I quite liked Only The Good Die Young! I wish they would let Puck sing more. 

And _indeed_. It makes me sad. Quinn is one of the best characters and to be honest 99% of the time I want to hit Rachel/Finn with a frying pan so their scenes coul easily be taken out to make time 8(

Sue was lovely. I love her scenes with Jean :(


----------



## Eifie

Jessie said:


> Because it's always crap and boring (see: all of those episodes). I watch Glee because it's funny, not because I want a contrived message.


Agree agree agree!

No one else seems to agree with me, but I honestly didn't like yesterday's episode at all. It had a few moments, but mostly I was just bored. The episode felt preachy to me.


----------



## shy ♡

HEY. Spoilers ahead.

Tailsy, ask and you shall receive. (I am pleased too. :D) Song from upcoming episode featuring, yep, Quinn. If you don't want spoilers don't listen. :v It happens to be _gorgeous_.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I didn't like the last episode. Not just because it was preachy, but because it pushed all the characters into two camps, "Intolerant atheists who secretly wish they were religious" starring Kurt and Sue and "Intolerant Christians who can't wrap their minds around being areligious and treat atheism as a personal attack or a mental defect" starring everyone else except for Finn and Puck. I think that the fact that the most eloquent and reasonable comment during the whole episode came from Puck speaks volumes about how stupid they made everyone else look.

Musically, this is my sum up;

Only The Good Die Young - Puck really didn't live up to Billy Joel here. The autotuning was horrible and even with his voice being fixed for him, he couldn't put any passion into it.

I Look To You - Mercedes sung beautifully but there was no real feeling behind all the ear-drum shattering notes and I thought it was a but pretentious of her to assume that Kurt would want a song about turning to God.

Papa Can You Hear Me - I hated this song. It was a really stupid choice and I felt very uncomfortable watching Rachel flitting around the room singing it to Burt...who she's never met on screen. Um.

I Want To Hold Your Hand - This was the best song of the night, an absolute showstopper and emotional masterpieces. Turning a flirty Beatles' song on its head into this dive into the psyche behind Kurt and Burt's relationship - masterful.

Losing My Religion - This had a lot of potential and Corey Monteith delivered it well but he delivered it in Michael Stipes' accent, which just ruined it for me.

Bridge Over Troubled Water - I couldn't even tell this was Bridge Over Troubled Water. I hated this song, but then, I hate all gospel music. Also, it seemed to advance the message that atheists are unreasonable, intolerant, really wish they were religious, want to believe deep down and the incredibly stupid thing about believing in something more.

One of Us - Ruined an otherwise touching end for me. Kurt and Sue folding and joining in was just blech and it most certainly did not live up to Dr. Evil.


----------



## shy ♡

What? Kurt and Sue didn't 'fold'. It's a song. They enjoyed the song. I love the song too and I'm an atheist. I love a lot of songs about god. What.

Personally I think you're trying to take a message from the show, when that's the wrong way to look at it. It's a tv show. They're characters. They're flawed. Mercedes was trying to push her religion because that's what some people do, and she is flawed. Kurt found comfort in Burt because that's what he did; it doesn't mean all atheists should, will or actually do that. It's what _he_ did.

I loved the end because it showed that even though someone disagrees with something, they don't have to push their agenda onto others. Yes, Sue and Kurt don't believe in god, but they can appreciate a good song and don't have to, well, ruin it for everyone else. Just like Will stopped the kids from singing religious songs in class earlier because it bothered Kurt.

But, eh, think what you want. You appreciate I Want To Hold Your hand so you're cool. (Also it's spelled Cory Monteith, not Corey.)


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Pentimento said:


> What? Kurt and Sue didn't 'fold'. It's a song. They enjoyed the song. I love the song too and I'm an atheist. I love a lot of songs about god. What.


I don't mind them enjoying the song, I enjoy the song. But that was the last fold after several moments of them compromising their life-long beliefs over the course of a few days for no good reason. That was what was blech.


----------



## shy ♡

They didn't compromise their beliefs, though. They're still atheists.


----------



## Eifie

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> I didn't like the last episode. Not just because it was preachy, but because it pushed all the characters into two camps, "Intolerant atheists who secretly wish they were religious" starring Kurt and Sue and "Intolerant Christians who can't wrap their minds around being areligious and treat atheism as a personal attack or a mental defect"
> 
> ...
> 
> Papa Can You Hear Me - I hated this song. It was a really stupid choice and I felt very uncomfortable watching Rachel flitting around the room singing it to Burt...who she's never met on screen. Um.
> 
> ...
> 
> Bridge Over Troubled Water - I couldn't even tell this was Bridge Over Troubled Water. I hated this song, but then, I hate all gospel music. Also, it seemed to advance the message that atheists are unreasonable, intolerant, really wish they were religious, want to believe deep down and the incredibly stupid thing about believing in something more.


You just summed up everything I would've liked to say and couldn't figure out how. I found it incredibly annoying how they made out that everyone "has to believe in something" and actually does want to believe in God, and they were "betrayed" by God when they were younger and so decided not to believe, etc etc etc.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Pentimento said:


> They didn't compromise their beliefs, though. They're still atheists.


I wasn't talking about atheism; Sue compromised on her beliefs on strict separation of church and state and Kurt compromised on not wanting the other Glee club to do religious songs. I understand at least why Kurt compromised on them but Sue basically dropped hers at the drop of a hat. I just find it annoying.


----------



## MentheLapin

_Goddammit._ Season 2's not coming out over here until Ugly Betty finishes next month, and I am sick of waiting, when my friend just watches it on a USA stream >:(


----------



## shy ♡

ShadScy said:


> _Goddammit._ Season 2's not coming out over here until Ugly Betty finishes next month, and I am sick of waiting, when my friend just watches it on a USA stream >:(


Download/stream/torrent. Internet solves trivial problems.

Latest episode was awesome. I actually like Quinn/Sam. :D


----------



## Aisling

Ugh. what? Anyone who still ships Karofsky and Kurt after this last episode are going to make me physically ill. :C I'm go glad I haven't tried seeking out joining any fandom circles yet, because now I don't think I'm going to.

Except for, like, this one. Hi, I'm a Glee fan and haven't posted in this thread yet. I didn't even know there was one.


----------



## Tailsy

Anyone who shipped Karofsky/Kurt in the first place are kinda wack.


----------



## MentheLapin

Pentimento said:


> Download/stream/torrent. Internet solves trivial problems.
> 
> Latest episode was awesome. I actually like Quinn/Sam. :D


That's the point: I don't want to because Ugly Betty's airing and I'm having enough trouble keeping up with that and Fairy Tail and as amazing as Ugly Betty is, I just want to see the new season of Glee so I can stop the insane amount of spoilers my friend keeps giving me.


----------



## Aisling

Tailsy said:


> Anyone who shipped Karofsky/Kurt in the first place are kinda wack.


Yeah, but now they're super-doubly-able-to-be-called-out-on-it wack.

edit: Three episodes in a row have made me cry now and I am a massive pussy


----------



## shy ♡

:| Shipping in general squicks me but Kurtofsky is so disgusting it makes me want to throttle people. How is sexual abuse cool? HOW.

The fandom for this show is, in general, a pain in the ass. I think most fandoms are, though, eh. Everything is full of wank. 

ANYHOW this season has really gotten pretty awesome. All the latest episodes, RHGS aside, were awesome. I watched Never Been Kissed over 4 times already. |D Oh and Alraune, I'm in the same boat. *total pussy*


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I have to say that I did not like this week's episode. I found it annoying how the wedding seemed to focus more on Kurt than the people getting married. It was one major gripe I had that just kind of ruined the episode.

I must say, though. The ending was good and slightly unexpected. I'm interested in seeing what happens next.


----------



## Harlequin

I liked the wedding even if it was slightly out there. The whole end sequence at the wedding was more than a little bizarre, although it _was_ sweet. Um. *FURT

*The end of the episode was like just omgwtf. I mean I'm totes happy for Kurt and all, but like... WHAT

also I'd totes fuck blaine who's with me


----------



## shy ♡

Blaine is awesome, Ewan. :D Ahh man I love him. And not just because he is Darren Criss.


----------



## Aisling

I'm glad Kurt found Blaine and is finally getting screwed over less, and Blaine's a cool dude and all, but I just can't shake the feeling that he's _too _nice...


----------



## Tailsy

If it's another Jesse then I will be upset because I totally shipped Rachel/Jesse too :(


----------



## Harlequin

Oh, Blaine is definitely too perfect and handsome and nice. I thought that the moment he was introduced in the episode, but Kurt does need what he's giving him -- at least for now. Even an experience of heartbreak will be a good formative experience.


----------



## Aobaru

So Kurt/Finn would be sorta incestuous now huh


----------



## Firelord Alex

Aobaru said:


> So Kurt/Finn would be sorta incestuous now huh


And impossible unless Finn lied about everything ever.


----------



## Aisling

idk does it still count as incest when you're not related by blood at all?


----------



## Harlequin

Alraune said:


> idk does it still count as incest when you're not related by blood at all?


no

furt otp


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

>>> implications of incest
>>> alternate name for Furt is Kinn
>>> coincidence?


----------



## Aisling

Tailsy said:


> If it's another Jesse then I will be upset because I totally shipped Rachel/Jesse too :(





Harlequin said:


> Oh, Blaine is definitely too perfect and handsome and nice. I thought that the moment he was introduced in the episode, but Kurt does need what he's giving him -- at least for now. Even an experience of heartbreak will be a good formative experience.


tbh I've had my suspicions ever since they did Baby, It's Cold Outside. It's a song I've always liked to point out the implications of to friends and family when it comes on the radio inevitably every holiday season, so when Blaine and Kurt sung it I was like, "oh no."

But then maybe I'm just thinking too hard in the wrong direction like always.


----------



## Tailsy

They released the clip of when they sing it in the episode, though, and tbh it just looks like they're singing it for funsies. :V MIGHT JUST BE ME THOUGH


----------



## Aisling

Ah. I haven't watched it yet... and I don't really want to until Tuesday. :c It's not like I was expecting the scene to end with Blaine dateraping Kurt or anything, but my over-analytical nut brain had a field day with the idea anyway. Foreshadowing is where you'd least expect it. Emma was talking about John Stamos in, like... S1E3.


----------



## Tailsy

She was making fun of John Stamos, though. :P GLEE KNOWS NOT ABOUT CONTINUITY

But I will be totes depressed if CREEPY ASSHOLE BLAINE turns out to be true. :( I-I just want a ship I like to happen okay
/me still mourning Rachel/Jesse ok


----------



## Harlequin

HAVEN'T WATCHED PAST FURT

but. um.

tailsy get over rachel/jesse IT WAS NEVER MEANT TO BE he was too gay for that

also, blaine is just kind of believably gay but i'm like "meh"


----------



## Tailsy

:( BUT I LIKED IT THEY ACTUALLY HAD CHEMISTRY

and he wasn't finn
>:(


----------



## Harlequin

HE WAS TOO GAY okay

chemistry or no chemistry!!!!!

anyway so I just watched the Christmas episode and I was like "aw" and then I was like "but really?" and then at the end I was like "!!!!!" and then at the _end end_ I was all "o sue".

:D


----------



## shy ♡

Is my utter apathy at the Christmas episode _really_ just me being Jewish? :\ Did no one else gag from the utter cheese? Sigh. 

Also, I very rarely ship anything, but St. Berry is endgame and you know it.


----------



## Harlequin

MEH I want Rachel and Quinn to hook up.


----------



## shy ♡

WELL if we're going there I want Sandy and Jesse to hook up.


----------



## Schwann Oltorain

Oh, I'd love to see that.

Not just because it brings back two of my favourite recurring characters.


----------



## Harlequin

Sandy/Jesse would never work, man, never ever ever.

rachel/quinn otp!!!!!

(also kurt/mercedes! THEIR LOVE WAS TOO REAL FOR ALL THE HATERS!!!)


----------



## Tailsy

Kurt/Mercedes 4lyf, yo.


----------



## shy ♡

Hey, Sandy/Jesse is just as likely as Kurt/Mercedes or Rachel/Quinn. :|


----------



## Harlequin

SANDY/JESSE IS JUST PURE CRACK MAN, PURE CRACK

i'm sure there's a gay joke in there somewhere


----------



## shy ♡

ALL SHIPPING IS JUST PURE CRACK MAN, PURE CRACK


----------



## Harlequin

>:( SHIPPING WARZ

nah I'm actually quite content with the canon pairings. they're k. ALTHOUGH I kind of wish Kurt was actually like, hot and a not a queen because then I could support Kurt/Blaine _so much harder_


----------



## Tailsy

NOTHING EXCITING ABOUT 'ORIGINAL SONG' OR ANYTHING

NOPE I TOTALLY DIDN'T HAVE A LITTLE FREAKOUT OVER 



Spoiler: 2x16



KURT AND BLAINE KISSING


 OR ANYTHING NOPE

PRETTY BORING EPISODE RIGHT

(Although seriously, Quinn wtf is wrong with you. Finn as well. Seriously. Just get out of my life I don't even like either of you. 100% sympathy for Rachel here.)


----------



## Harlequin

omfg I was like

and there's like

I don't think there are even any

I just

; ;


----------



## shy ♡

Basically what Tailsy and Ewan said yep.

Also the two songs they did for regionals sucked major ass and Warblers should have totally won seriously. :| :| :| DO NOT WRITE ORIGINAL SONGS GLEE, THEY SUCK, except for Puck's song that was seriously awesome, and Santana's song, omg lollll. 

and yes ok Kurt and Blaine ; ; so much cute even though I couldn't look because squick but SO EXCITE


----------



## Tailsy

'Hell to the No' is the best song ever, man. No lies. But yyyeah, I thought the Warblers' were better, even though it was still pretty much Blaine and the Pips (and Kurt). 'Get It Right' was pretty good, but I was meh with 'Loser Like Me', honestly. And their dresses were just _wrong_; Kurt should have had a heart attack or something jeez.

BIG ASS... HEART. Puck, never change. :'D


----------



## Harlequin

BIG ASS HEART gets a big ass heart from me <3

Hell to the No was also good times <3

I actually liked Loser Like Me and Get It Right ; ; don't hate on me, I'm a sucker for that kind of thing.


----------



## Tailsy

Harle you just crazy.

And I still love Santana, just putting that out there. Everything she does is flawless, okay. ;w; (She is like. Hotter and more confident me.)


----------



## shy ♡

The songs were just like Britney Spears on drugs, especially Loser Like Me. GIR was a little less terrible but :| mostly just because Lea's voice is really good. The song itself is just... guh.

Santana _is_ awesome. In everything she does. And everything she says. <3 And everything she sings. Which should be more.


----------



## Tailsy

Haha, yes, Santana should definitely sing more! ... Actually a lot of characters could stand to sing more, hi there Tina!! :c I want Tina to get a proper subplot. And Mercedes to get one that isn't about food. BUT THIS IS GLEE where I'm pretty sure the writers stay in separate rooms and don't talk to each other, so.

Also, 2x16 was written by Ryan! This was super surprising, especially since all the liveblogs I was reading were convinced Brad had written it. But it said in the credits it was Ryan, so props to him for writing a cute episode, even if it was a little bit everywhere (everywhere is good!).


----------



## Harlequin

Pathos said:


> The songs were just like Britney Spears on drugs, especially Loser Like Me. GIR was a little less terrible but :| mostly just because Lea's voice is really good. The song itself is just... guh.
> 
> Santana _is_ awesome. In everything she does. And everything she says. <3 And everything she sings. Which should be more.


tbf britney spears on drugs is probably why I like it, I'm fucked up that way

also yes I love Santana, her recent subplot has made me appreciate her much more as a person and a character. ALSO troutylips <3


----------



## shy ♡

Omg Tina yes. Holly has had more songs than Tina, seriously, wtf is that. I love this show but sometimes it's just wrong. >| Uhg! When Santana said she wrote a song with Tina I got all excited and then _she sat down at the piano_. Just. Arhg. WHY. 

I think Amber's acting skills aren't as great as everyone else, but I would definitely love to see a plot with her that doesn't involve food. Seriously. :[ At least she gets to sing. 

Ryan is really surprising. He tends to be either really good or really bad. Also Ian. But I can usually tell a Brad episode by watching it, because his style is very different from the other two. He's more... depressing. (Was easier when they stuck to their cycle though! Why did they go off :[)


----------



## Tomatochu

They ruined Bohemian Rhapsody. For that, they can all burn.


----------



## shy ♡

Well they didn't _ruin_ in, they just didn't do it any justice. And the dance was pretty lulz. But it happens with a bunch of other covers (on Glee, I mean), so. Happens.


----------



## Tailsy

QUINN GIVING BIRTH

JESSE APPEARS IN A GAP OF VAERS 

~NOT SUGGESTIVE AT ALL~

(Also I honestly don't watch it for the music but w/e)


----------



## shy ♡

WHAT TAILSY SAID

First ep I saw was Preggers (by accident ahh) which had nearly no music and those episodes are always my favourites.


----------



## Aobaru

> Loser Like Me
> Get It Right


"My original songs are made of mediocrity."

But like seriously I love how they hyped it all up. OOGH FOR THE FIRST TIME GLEE WILL HAVE ORIGINAL SONGS and then _meh_. How the _fuck_ did the Warblers not win.

I did like Mercedes and Puck's songs, though. Also: Trouty Lips. :D


----------



## Tailsy

I think I'm just biased towards the Warblers because Darren Criss is fit and dorky as fuck, but yes. :( I wanted them to win!

HELL TO THE NO is my favourite. I have it on my iPod to listen to when I have to do uni work. 8D


----------



## Aobaru

DO NOT GET ME STARTED ON DARREN HONEY CHILD

I HAVE CLAIMED HIM

avatar > signature


----------



## ABCD

Aobaru said:


> "My original songs are made of mediocrity."
> 
> But like seriously I love how they hyped it all up. OOGH FOR THE FIRST TIME GLEE WILL HAVE ORIGINAL SONGS and then _meh_. How the _fuck_ did the Warblers not win.
> 
> I did like Mercedes and Puck's songs, though. Also: Trouty Lips. :D


I'm sure Ryan Murphy doesn't give two shits about what they produce as long as there is profit. Besides the original songs sounded great in my honest opinion.  

New Directions winning is all about the plot, we don't want a road to sectionals and regionals again and Figgins would have probably cut the club.


----------



## Tailsy

Aobaru said:


> DO NOT GET ME STARTED ON DARREN HONEY CHILD
> 
> I HAVE CLAIMED HIM
> 
> avatar > signature


I'm pretty sure we can share, or come to some sort of arrangement


----------



## Aobaru

Applejack said:


> I'm pretty sure we can share, or come to some sort of arrangement


Well considering he's straight I guess you win by default...


----------



## Tailsy

My vagina wins _again_!


----------



## Aobaru

Applejack said:


> My vagina wins _again_!


But, seriously... _penis_, what's not to like?!

I curse your genetic makeup, Darren!


----------



## Tailsy

I know, right? Penises are pretty awesome too. Let's not discriminate yo.


----------



## Aobaru

Applejack said:


> I know, right? Penises are pretty awesome too. Let's not discriminate yo.


Tell that to him ; ;


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

I don't really like him that much. I mean, he's alright, but then there's Kurt who just fills me with endless squee :D


----------



## JackPK

Applejack said:


> (Also I honestly don't watch it for the music but w/e)


so much agreement


----------



## Aobaru

Lorem Ipsum said:


> I don't really like him that much. I mean, he's alright, but then there's Kurt who just fills me with endless squee :D


Thanks for killing the mood -_-


----------



## shy ♡

Lord Nyuu said:


> So I saw a clip of kurt going all adorable at blaine and it was the cutest thing ever
> 
> and umm I think I'm going to watch this show now! yes.


TOLD YOU

Kurt > kittens and puppies.


----------



## Glace

Best. Show. Ever. Seriously. Just watch this and you'll see >////<

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ59jBudWwQ&feature=related

It's hilarious and pure aweshome!! If I could only sing T-T


----------



## Harlequin

Darren Criss will totally stop being straight when I've had my way with him. 

I have _a plan._ (And unlike the Cylons', mine will _work_)


----------



## MentheLapin

So while I was off sick today I watched the latest three episodes (I've been watching from the UK timescale until now) and was pleasantly surprised. I already knew about the 



Spoiler: Original Song



Klaine kiss


 and had heard Trouty Mouth and Hell to the No. Big Ass... Heart was pleasantly amusing, mind.

And Kurt you fill me with squee. Stand outside my window and serenade me with Blackbird sometime, 'k?

RIP Pavarotti. Your death affected us all.


----------



## Aobaru

So why has no one posted about _Born This Way_? Was it not the best episode of Season Two yet?

Even though Santana and Karofsky don't come out of the closet in the end, it was still an amazing episode! :D And I love how Sam's t-shirt at the end says "Trouty Mouth."


----------



## Phantom

I am still mid season one... is this illegal much? But I did catch the post superbowl episode. Thriller :3


----------



## Zapi

@thread title: YES.

It's the only show I watch regularly anymore. Glee~


----------



## Harlequin

I don't want Karofsky to come out, at least not any time soon. I'm enjoying the depiction of a closeted character who's going through real problems with his sexuality. Not all homosexuals are as comfortable with it as Kurt and Blaine.


----------



## Aobaru

BREAKING NEWS

_Glee_ is propaganda!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/04/29/glenn-beck-glee-is-propaganda_n_855460.html


----------



## Tailsy

Lol, propaganda. W/e, old man.

I enjoyed 'Born This Way', although I still have several episodes that I think are better :U (But my favourite episode atm is 2x06 'Never Been Kissed' which is definitely _not_ one of the first 13, so maybe I'm just weird.) 



Spoiler: 2x18 'Born This Way'



Quinn's subplot was really silly, but I think that at least it rounded out the bizarre character regression we've gotten from her this season. I also want Santana and Karofsky to be beards forever because they're hilarious and I love them! 

I cried all over the place watching Somewhere Only We Know, hahahaha. ;___; I was bleeding it up at the time and I was really hormonal but I was in total hysterical tears!! The second time wasn't quite as gut-wrenching. I'm sad that Blaine isn't in next week's episode, but oh well, I'll hang on for 'Prom Queen'.

And if the shirts were supposed to represent something you didn't like about yourself, then why did Kurt's say 'Likes Boys'? He is the most open gay person in existence _it doesn't make any sense_. Although I suppose Lauren hardly dislikes her bad attitude. But you know. WHATEVER.

But yeah. Promo for 2x19 looks pretty interesting. :o



Hey! What _is_ everyone's favourite episode? Mine's 'Never Been Kissed' with 1x04 'Preggers' right after it, but I'm interested to know! :o


----------



## Zapi

I can't pick just one ;.;
Okay, some favorites of mine are 'Born This Way', 'Original Songs', 'Never Been Kissed', "Journey to Regionals", "Furt", and "A Very Glee Christmas".


----------



## Aobaru

'Born This Way', 'The Power of Madonna', 'Preggers', 'Sexy', 'Mattress', 'Theatricality', and 'Blame It On The Alcohol' are my favorites.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

"Original Song", "Furt", "Power of Madonna", "Preggers", "Laryngitis" - there are tonnes more but these are my special favourites <3


----------



## shy ♡

I loved BTS, obviously, because it's awesome and had Kurt being awesome and his outfits are back and oh god. <3 And Santana is so, so, so good, everything she says, I just. I just die. (And I have to say, I made the lesbian-Lebanese connection before Glee. Idk, I'm weird that way I guess, or maybe I'm with stoopid.)

Also I think I'm the only person left who still hates Karofksy. And I usually don't actually hate fictional characters, especially when they're written well and acted well, which he is! But I just hate him. He was so so so mean to Kurt and. :[ He's a poopie. _And he thinks he can take that all back?_ >| No. Bahh. 

But! Favourite episodes. Mine is still (and, for sentimental reasons, I'm sure will always be) Preggers. It was uh, accidentally the first one I saw and I thought Kurt was the main character. So. :D But uhm, after that... Well, there it's sort of a pile of second-and-third favourites, because well there's just a lot of other episodes I really love. I always love the Kurt-centric ones... and Jump is a big favourite. I think from season 2, Never Been Kissed is the closest to beating Preggers. (I'd probably like BTW more if I liked the _song_ more, honestly!)


----------



## shy ♡

DOUBLE POST but seriously I have to! I have to! ; ; That episode was so good oh my god I cried like a baby during Songbird, seriously. Oh my goood. 

Also I love (the entire episode) that there seems to be serious plot developing that will last longer than a single episode. But also. Oh my god ahhh sorry I have no words other than ahhh dfsfs. Oh, and the music was fucking brilliant as well, Fleetwood Mac is like super nostalgia trip. 

AND MORE KURT OUTFITS. :D


----------



## Tailsy

Bawww Santana ;__; I like how her and Brittany's relationship is actually ~developing and whatnot. Also, Lord Tubbington appreciation life. <3

I loved that episode, too! I thought it was really good, and I was surprised by Chord's acting. Clearly he needs to be given more to do. It was really great!

... I just love Kurt's bitchface when Rachel's telling him that CHEATING IS BAD.





new reaction image for everything

(Also Brad!! ;_: 'He's just furniture' _that was so mean_ aw.)



Spoiler: 2x20 'Prom Queen' promo



SUPER EXCITED FOR NEXT WEEK. Even though kilts make me inherently sad and I do not understand why Tumblr is going crazy over it.


----------



## shy ♡

Omg that face was so epic I love how Chris makes the tiniest lines epic he is best actor ever. ; ; And omg, I was so connected to Sam and then terrible child actor comes along and ruins the moment. Seriously they shouldn't even hire children to act if they can't find good ones. Really. Just ruins the moment. Poor Chord having to act with that kid, can't say two words. :| :| :| *not fond of kids or bad acting sry*

(( also ty for putting that behind spoilers, I've actually like, fallen out of Glee fandom entirely because no one bothers hiding spoilers. :[ _yes promos are spoilers uhg did it happen yet no it didn't dsfs_))

Also I think Naya should like, get an award. For acting. Since Chris got one, and now Naya's getting the spotlight as well, and she can clearly act/sing/dance her ass off - she deserves to be, like, well. She deserves something. She's awesome.


----------



## Tailsy

Naya definitely deserves an award; she's totally amazing. <3 And not just because Santana's my favourite character.

((It's cool; I just remembered that you didn't watch promos so I was like 'oh yeah I'll stick that behind tags w/e.))


----------



## shy ♡

Santana is totally creeping up to Kurt and Blaine when it comes to my favourite. She's just _awesome_. :D 

Ironically, Artie used to be my second favourite. He was cool. But he hasn't had any stories other than like, romance, and nothing slightly interesting there either. Eh. I still <3 Kevin though.


----------



## Tailsy

Yes! Everything she says and does is awesome. I think Santana is me in another life. And about ten times more attractive but shut up. (The only straight I am is straight up bitch.)

I love Kevin's voice and I totally wish he sang more, but I don't particularly like Artie. :( I'm still totally waiting on Tina getting a solo that she actually fucking finishes, though. Like. In the show. Can she not just finish ONE DAMN SONG.


----------



## shy ♡

:p You seem much nicer than Santana. (I love her attitude, but she isn't very, ah, friendly.)

Artie _used_ to be so much sweeter and stuff? Mostly I loved his attitude when he was on the sidelines, like 'preach' and things like that. He was adorable. And in Wheels, he was just so adorable. Also YES Jenna's voice is so good, I mean, all she's had is basically Dog Days and True Colours and those are _so good_ so why do they keep cutting her off. Also all the asian jokes? Not funny. :| Uhggg idk how Jenna puts up with saying them, honestly.


----------



## MentheLapin

Pathos said:


> Also YES Jenna's voice is so good, I mean, all she's had is basically Dog Days and True Colours and those are _so good_ so why do they keep cutting her off. Also all the asian jokes? Not funny. :| Uhggg idk how Jenna puts up with saying them, honestly.


I don't like Jenna's voice. D: But I agree on the Asian jokes, they should let those die.

Is the Quinn/Rachel 



Spoiler: Prom Queen



punch


 in the bathrooms shown in the preview considered a spoiler? I need it in my signature :|


----------



## Tailsy

If it's not aired in an episode yet, I wouldn't put it in your sig.


----------



## Zapi

Hahaha surskitty that Kurt face is amazing <3
Anyway, loved last night's episode~ though I was mad that some of the kids actually believed that Kurt would cheat on Blaine. Seriously wtf Kurt would never do something like that D:


----------



## shy ♡

I thought it was hilarious they all thought Kurt was cheating on Blaine with Sam. Just. So hilarious. :D


----------



## Zapi

Kids these days will believe anything...


----------



## Tailsy

I just thought it was funny because like, surely if they were having an ~affair~ they would have both looked _way_ happier afterwards.


----------



## shy ♡

surskitty said:


> I just thought it was funny because like, surely if they were having an ~affair~ they would have both looked _way_ happier afterwards.


----------



## Harlequin

This episode was really nice! I enjoyed it, also I LOVE NAYA RIVERA SRSLY ; ; she's great


----------



## Harlequin

HEY GLEETARDS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R9gcxe0Vho

:D


----------



## Phantom

I will just leave this here.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Harlequin said:


> HEY GLEETARDS
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R9gcxe0Vho
> 
> :D


this just made rebecca black bearable <3


----------



## Tailsy

I didn't enjoy 'Prom Queen' very much. :( What did everyone else think? I was totally on board to like it and some of the scenes were great, but I was hugely disappointed and annoyed by the actual prom part of the episode. Well, mostly. 

I think I'm going to write a giantass review of it later so I guess I will post a link to that if anyone cares ^o.o^ but I need to rewatch it first!


----------



## shy ♡

The prom part _was_ disappointing. I wasn't really on-board for prom though to begin with; we don't have proms over here (I don't think?) so it's not a huge deal, and... well... yeah. And it wasn't very well done, anyhow, especially the cut-scenes and all, pretty lame. :\

I did love when Karofsky cried and apologized. Good acting, and I could finally forgive him. >>; (And also Kurt's skirt. <33333)


----------



## Tailsy

It's a kilt!!! >:( I wasn't impressed, mostly because I associate kilts with boys I don't like, so you know.

I did like the Kurt/Karofsky scene though; it was probably the best part of the episode (excepting JESSE ST. FUCKING JAMES and Quinn slapping Rachel which was hilarious. And Sue being Almighty Queen of the Punch Bowl or whatever.) 

Blaine was totally lame in this episode. Seriously. Does Ian hate Blaine? THAT IS THE ONLY EXPLANATION. And his whole 'oh I hate prom because once I got the shit kicked out of me at a middle school dance' or whatever a) didn't really make any sense and b) wasn't really followed up on at all? ?_?


----------



## shy ♡

I think Ian does hate Blaine. :[ That could have been a cool story bro but no. Bleh. (Also I know it's a kilt but skirt sounds nicer? idk? I like guys in skirts.)

I was a little sad tbh that uhm they barely gave Jesse anything _cool_ to do aside from his entrance which was awesome, but afterwards it was just bleeeh. I mean, the Groff is just like, he's epic in human form, he's like Darren's brother sort of, and giving him nothing epic to do aside from one song is like blasphemy. (Speaking of that song Blaine did? Wtf.)

Honestly, Ian is like a gamble. He either has awesome awesome episodes, or just crap. Which is always really disappointing. And I hate gambling. :\


----------



## Tailsy

Yyyeah. And I even quite liked 'Blame It On The Alcohol' which everyone else in the world apparently loathed because OMG BLAINE ISN'T 100% AY although they dropped that plot thread like a hot potato but WHATEVER I just thought Blaine dancing like a total moron was cute

AND I KNOW RIGHT they totally underused Jesse like whoa. :( I loved 'Rolling in the Deep' (and somebody clearly missed doing a capella songs) and clearly now there must be a ridiculous storyline in season 3 where we discover that Blaine and Jesse are the long-lost sons of Will because I think that would be amazing and would make TOTAL SENSE 

I need to write a fic about this now.

But yeah. Basically, not impressed. Not even Darren humping a microphone stand saved Blaine's pointless and shafted subplot 8| especially since it actually made it make _less sense_ than it already had!!! Okay I really need to rant about this properly. Especially since Tumblr apparently adored the episode o_O


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Guys, I hate to be a drag, but could we put US-schedule episode spoilers in spoiler tags? I'm on UK-schedule and so a couple of weeks behind and don't want my Glee viewing ruined D:


----------



## shy ♡

Lorem, you realize neither of us live in the US. :v Go download wut.

I didn't like BIOTA because it just felt like fanfiction or something, all weird. Idk. :\ Especially that dropped plot. Sigh.



Spoiler



I think they _must_ be Will's long-lost sons because come on, Will's a slut. NOBODY'S SAFE.


----------



## Harlequin

YEAH UM this entire episode was like I don't even. Did it actually happen? I mean okay Friday was awesome and I knew it was going to be since I've been listening to it for like a week, but I mean... 

MEH

Santana was great in this episode and seeing Karofsky cry was pretty cool, too. I like how he walked away at the dance, too, that was good.

Um I don't have much to say other than ... this episode feels unfinished, as if it were a concept rather than an actual episode.


----------



## Harlequin

YEAH UM this entire episode was like I don't even. Did it actually happen? I mean okay Friday was awesome and I knew it was going to be since I've been listening to it for like a week, but I mean... 

MEH

Santana was great in this episode and seeing Karofsky cry was pretty cool, too. I like how he walked away at the dance, too, that was good.

Um I don't have much to say other than ... this episode feels unfinished, as if it were a concept rather than an actual episode.


----------



## shy ♡

> Um I don't have much to say other than ... this episode feels unfinished, as if it were a concept rather than an actual episode.


That's how I felt about BIOTA. :[


----------



## MentheLapin

I cried at Prom Queen. No regrets, just gay rights activism.

But if Karofsky doesn't come out by Nationals, I will scream.. Oh, and Max Adler can sing, so Karofsky needs to be in Glee Club come Nationals...


----------



## Tailsy

I POSTED MY RANT ON MY LIVEJOURNAL LOL 
THAT DOESN'T SOUND STUPID AT ALL 

I feel so lame. But it was really fun to write! so here are my thoughts [spoilers for 2x20]


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Isn't She Lovely = fantastic

I haven't been watching for long, so this Jesse guy is new to me, but he seems like a jerk. I was fine with that, a lot of characters I like are jerks, but he got me with the "It's not YB. 'Your business'." line. Just say 'your business'. Jeez. Also the recession comment was actively obnoxious and I  hate that in people.

I like how Kurt acted throughout the episode. He stood his ground despite his family and friends asking him not to, and then he went up and got coronated even though he didn't have to and gah. :D

And it's so sad that no one had asked Mercedes to the dance. She's pretty! And nice (mostly)!


----------



## Harlequin

Spoiler



I kind of don't want Karofsky to come out any time soon. I like that he's a tortured self-hating homophobe who's too afraid to confront his sexuality and put himself out there. Aside from being representative of a lot of young homosexuals, it's also showing other young men and women struggling with their sexuality that they _aren't alone_, and that it's something other people go through. There's so much focus on the flamboyant and over the top homosexuals that everyone else often falls through the cracks, and that can lead to feelings of marginalisation and non-acceptance from both the homosexual and wider communities.


----------



## Tailsy

WHAT DID YOU ALL THINK OF THE FINALE?

I loved it, personally! Lots of little things to nitpick over I guess, but you know, it's Glee. I'll just make a list, fuck it.



Spoiler: 2x22 'New York'



PROS: 
- 'For Good' was great, and Hummelberry is my favourite friendship ever and I hope they stay friends and go to NYC together and be bestos for life ;w; 
- "I love you." _aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa_. Legit, that is my reaction every single time. 
- 'I Love New York / New York, New York' was awesome and cheesy and hilarious.
- Brittany and Santana's last scene was very sweet and sad. :( Bawww I love Santana so much and it's so heartwrenching to see her unable to come out and be with Brittany and baw ;_;
- 'My Cup'.
- That amazing 'Yeah!' arrangement the girl group did at Nationals. AMAZING.
- Dustin Goolsby is the most flawless arsehole in the world.
- Unholy Trio bonding. :) And Quinn's hair looks lovely short!
- MIKE/TINA LASTED A WHOLE FUCKING SEASON GUYS, CHECK IT
- Samcedes is pretty cute, I'll have to admit.
- I hope we get to see Pip Pip Hooray.

???:
- I loved how the guys continued singing 'Bella Notte' after Finn totally got rejected. What assholes, lmao.
- Why are Sam and Mercedes keeping their relationship secret? ?_?

CONS:
- Will didn't go to Broadway. _Darn._
- Did we really need to see Sunshine again? No. We didn't. And that song was boring.
- FUCKING FINCHEL. Ugh, I just don't care about them. Rachel is so much better off either on her own or with someone who actually appreciates her. 
- When the fuck did they actually write those original songs?! In space-time? 
- Quinn your evil plan sucked.
- Emma appeared for all of like, three seconds. Why? Emma is the only adult character other than Sue that I actually care about!! What is wrong with these people.


----------



## Tailsy

WHAT DID YOU ALL THINK OF THE FINALE?

I loved it, personally! Lots of little things to nitpick over I guess, but you know, it's Glee. I'll just make a list, fuck it.



Spoiler: 2x22 'New York'



PROS: 
- 'For Good' was great, and Hummelberry is my favourite friendship ever and I hope they stay friends and go to NYC together and be bestos for life ;w; 
- "I love you." _aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa_. Legit, that is my reaction every single time. 
- 'I Love New York / New York, New York' was awesome and cheesy and hilarious.
- Brittany and Santana's last scene was very sweet and sad. :( Bawww I love Santana so much and it's so heartwrenching to see her unable to come out and be with Brittany and baw ;_;
- 'My Cup'.
- That amazing 'Yeah!' arrangement the girl group did at Nationals. AMAZING.
- Dustin Goolsby is the most flawless arsehole in the world.
- Unholy Trio bonding. :) And Quinn's hair looks lovely short!
- MIKE/TINA LASTED A WHOLE FUCKING SEASON GUYS, CHECK IT
- Samcedes is pretty cute, I'll have to admit.
- I hope we get to see Pip Pip Hooray.

???:
- I loved how the guys continued singing 'Bella Notte' after Finn totally got rejected. What assholes, lmao.
- Why are Sam and Mercedes keeping their relationship secret? ?_?

CONS:
- Will didn't go to Broadway. _Darn._
- Did we really need to see Sunshine again? No. We didn't. And that song was boring.
- FUCKING FINCHEL. Ugh, I just don't care about them. Rachel is so much better off either on her own or with someone who actually appreciates her. 
- When the fuck did they actually write those original songs?! In space-time? 
- Quinn your evil plan sucked.
- Emma appeared for all of like, three seconds. Why? Emma is the only adult character other than Sue that I actually care about!! What is wrong with these people.


----------



## shy ♡

Tailsy you are win.



Spoiler



I will add to the pros Sam's future haircut, because Chord looks super fucking gorgeous right now. Also allow me to squee over Samcedes - I'm clearly the least shippy person ever but them along with Klaine are just so. CUTE. Ahg! Idk why they want to keep it ~secret, I suspect along the same lines of Chandler/Monica in Friends which also made little to no sense, but w/e! THEY'RE SO CUTE. I love them both apart, and together it's just double cute attack. ; ;

I do feel bad for Jesse, god, they sure ran him over. But he took it pretty damn well. I don't really understand why, if Rachel thinks she has to choose her _job_ or _love_ (which let me just say is such crap thinking I can't even handle it, they need some women writers), why she wouldn't choose Jesse. Since he has the same goals as she does? Eh.


----------



## Tailsy

Of course I am. My opinion is always right.

I have never seen Friends so idk with the Chandler/Monica thing. but yes, they're so cute! :D But oh dear, there are *three* happy couples I like (Klaine, Samcedes, Tike) that might not make it to S3 :( but oh well, I will squee over it while I can and try not to think too hard about ~the future. 

AND UGH I KNOW. What was the freaking point in bringing Jesse back if that was *all* he did? :| Finchel make enough drama by themselves, writers, there's no need to run over Jesse's character for it. And they're hiring more writers! Which is good. I think the show really needs a few more eyes on the writing staff.


----------



## shy ♡

Spoiler



I'm not as big a fan of Tike, mainly because I was a semi-fan of Tartie (not like, actually shipping it... but it was cool because it was the only ship at the time without drama so I did support it). And then they split that up without any legitimate reason and turned Artie into a misogynist in a split second just to ship Tike which bugged me. :[ And they haven't shown Mike or Tina at all really so I can't connect to them. Which is the writers fault! But. What can you do.

I'm really hoping for Samcedes and Klaine. They're the best. <3 Idk which I like more, honestly! The fact that Mercedes might get a real story? And Sam is just the cutest thing ever? And! I love them together! Oh god the cute! And of course, Klaine doesn't even need explaining, really.

I'm sort of twisted in my feelings towards new writers. I'm so bonded with the trio right now, that I feel like bringing in new people could be a... either it works really well, or it just dies. It really depends on who the new people are and if everyone one of them is _good_ and brings something new that the current trio don't have. Because Brad/Ian/Ryan have huge flaws, yes, but I can also count on them and know what they do. Whereas with new people. Well, it can be a big jump-the-shark moment. :[ Or it can open a ton of doors. Idk. I'm just hoping they get good writers. And some _women_, geez. No one hires women writers.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Funeral was on yesterday. I cried. Unabashedly. ;-;


----------



## Tailsy

guys

_guys_







I AM TOTALLY PSYCHED IS ANYONE ELSE PSYCHED

NO?

FUCK YOU


----------



## Zapi

YES YES YES OMG
Let's hope I have my homework done by 8pm so I don't have to wait to watch it D<


----------



## Glace

wait what

it's on tonight?

OMQ this just made my day yay :D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

hunnnnnnnnnn

i can't waaaaait

i have a friend coming overand it's gonna be awwwwwesome


----------



## Tailsy

tears of beauty rolling down my face

so wonderful
so wonderful

just. just. 



Spoiler: 3x01 'The Purple Piano Project'



- HUMMELBERRY. "You do realise we just did the gay high-five." ME AND MY HAG. DING DONG THE WITCH IS DEAD. JUST. all my platonic bffery creys.
- KLAINE KLAINE KLAINE fuck you my pairing is beautiful and yours isn't
- Blaine is literally the biggest puppy in this episode and I can't even bring myself to care that his transfer makes no logical sense. BOWTIES. IT'S NOT UNUSUAL. STUPID DANCING. CARTWHEELS.
- Will get out I hate you
- I love Sugar. I really do. I'm not entirely sure why but I freaking love her and I want her to be in all the episodes!! (All of them!!!)
- Will seriously
- seriously
- what was up Finn's butt this episode? Yes, honey, Blaine CLEARLY set the piano on fire from where he was standing, _right next to you_.
- on that note, I want to see more of the Skanks. They were fucking hilarious. Quinn's new look isn't going to even make it to 3x05, I bet, but I don't care. 
- KURT AND HIS TRAY DURING THE FOOD FIGHT



okay I will 
refrain


----------



## shy ♡

Tailsy your sig I will stare at it for hours

I literally cannot with Darren's cuteness and combined with Chris in the same scene it can actually murder me I don't even know how to deal with this episode I. I. Dx He's just too fucking cute I can't stand it! WHAT IS AIR

I can't believe Glee made a good premiere episode.

I literally just stared at that gif for ten minutes. :| STOP IT AHH.


----------



## Tailsy

I literally smiled during the ENTIRE EPISODE except when Will was in it fuck that guy

I'm actually really hopeful for this season now! I was cynical. So cynical. But oh my gosh. 

also seriously I am convinced Darren was a labrador puppy in another life his FACES in this episode
Blaine is so happy to be with Kurt ;___;


----------



## shy ♡

I DID TOO ; ; Oh my god. If they ever split, I swear, it will be like my heart is ripped out of my chest. I think, I think the writers realize that this isn't like damned Fichel and whatever, and they won't play with them like that, but - but if they do, my god. I can't even. I just can't. 

I'm staring at that gif again. :| Jfc they are too cute for my sanity.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Spoiler



The only thing I really didn't like about the episode was the lack of songs in the first segment or so.  There were other minor things (why was Britney still all happy after Santana left?  The same "Blaine transfer" thing?  etc).  All in all I really enjoyed it though, as my little nitpicks were insignificant.  Sugar is definitely the best character.

The episode also touched me a bit because of the nostalgia blast I got from my elementary school days.  In Grade 5 not only did we do "The Wizard of Oz" for our school play, we also sang "You Can't Sop the Beat" in Choir.

It was _impressive_.


----------



## Harlequin

my words fail me when I think of darren criss

I just

.


----------



## shy ♡

Harlequin said:


> my words fail me when I think of darren criss
> 
> I just
> 
> .


This is truth.

I realized what it is, for me: it's a mix of awe, a desire to _be_ him, a desire to be _with_ him and a desire to be his bff. I don't know how he does it but. :| :[


----------



## Tailsy

What Pathos said. It confuses me deeply. 

The promo for 3x02 'I Am Unicorn' looks interesting! 



Spoiler: 3x02, obviously



Shelby! Everyone auditioning for the school musical! Blaine singing 'Something's Coming'! Kurt having a completely inappropriate and OTT audition! Booty Camp, because Will is an outstanding paedophile! Quinn still having pink hair!


----------



## Tailsy

WHAT

my general reaction to 3x02


----------



## Tomboy

Twilight Sparkle said:


> WHAT
> 
> my general reaction to 3x02


lol same here


----------



## Harlequin

wtf i hate you you leprechaun

i swear i was promised shirtless darren criss and yet nothing. nothing. whyyyyy


----------



## Tailsy

I don't know, Harlequin, 



Spoiler: 3x05, 'The First Time'



I think his arms do it for me regardless of the clothing status of the rest of his body... and I was too busy cooing because cute cute cute. 

Even though bluh Finchel and bluh Rachel deciding to have pity sex with Finn, gross.


----------

